# First Real Service Adventure with the Cruze - Possible Turbo Issue



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This isn't the first time we have heard about this issue with oil on the forums. Keep us updated!


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

How easy is it to remove the shield and reinstall it?
I have to take my car in for the antifreeze thing and the AC ( maybe) and dealer is insisting the recall is mandatory and I am insisting we dont spill any oil when we change it! So plan to take the whole d?#> thing off and reinstall. Thanks!


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

It's not hard. Two plastic fasteners in each wheel well, one at each air dam in front of tires. A few screws along the front and some screws toward the middle of the shield. Hardest part are two bigger fasteners that hold the shield in further back. One on each side. Easiest way I found was to just tug on them. You can't really pry them out without damaging them.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the info !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LadyInBlue said:


> How easy is it to remove the shield and reinstall it?
> I have to take my car in for the antifreeze thing and the AC ( maybe) and dealer is insisting the recall is mandatory and I am insisting we dont spill any oil when we change it! So plan to take the whole d?#> thing off and reinstall. Thanks!


Hello LadyInBlue,

I see you have been offered good advice from another forum member. If you have additional concerns or questions that arise please reach out to us via private message! 

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> So, this is an ongoing story, but I thought I'd share it with you all.
> 
> First, about my car: 2012 Cruze Eco MT6. 24k miles. It only runs Pennzoil Ultra oil and Shell 93 gas. I'm absolutely anal about this car.
> 
> ...


Hello BladeOfAnduril,
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/5269-bladeofanduril.html
Thanks for sharing all this information with everyone. I hope everything goes well for your vehicle, and we look forward to hearing your updates. If there is any concern or question you would like assistance with, please private message us.

Regards,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

My Cruze is back!! It was determined that the PCV valve was the cause of the oil leak and it was replaced under warranty. They cleaned up the oil that had leaked around the charge pipe. I double checked everything after I got it home yesterday as I was putting the under body shield back on. So far so good. I'll keep an eye on this going forward. I'm pleased that it was resolved. The dealership, Lafferty Chevrolet in Warminster, PA gets props, especially considering that they were accommodating to my unorthodox requests without too much resistance (like 51lb in the tires, resisting the recall, etc...). My only complaint would be that at first they tried to brush off the oil leak. But after they did look at it seriously, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Glad to hear it worked out. Very few dealers go "out of their way" to help out their customers. They did it right. Let us know if anything weird pops up


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> My Cruze is back!! It was determined that the PCV valve was the cause of the oil leak and it was replaced under warranty. They cleaned up the oil that had leaked around the charge pipe. I double checked everything after I got it home yesterday as I was putting the under body shield back on. So far so good. I'll keep an eye on this going forward. I'm pleased that it was resolved. The dealership, Lafferty Chevrolet in Warminster, PA gets props, especially considering that they were accommodating to my unorthodox requests without too much resistance (like 51lb in the tires, resisting the recall, etc...). My only complaint would be that at first they tried to brush off the oil leak. But after they did look at it seriously, I'm happy with the results.


I am so glad to see that you are satisfied and that your vehicle issue has been resolved. If you would like I can call the dealer and let them know how satisfied you are with their service. Glad you have your Cruze back! 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Jackie. If you'd like to call them, feel free. I believe in credit when credit is due. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

